# Chaosphere is a good CD



## toothbrush (Mar 4, 2015)

Been wanting to attempt one of these tracks for a while. My friend Liam was happy to help me out on covering "Elastic", which we both feel is an under-appreciated Meshuggah song. I really think Tomas Haake approaches writing drum parts in an amazingly interesting way. Hope some of you enjoy this cover! Thanks 



And here is a new original for those who might be interested: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MLXyvUmqjQ


----------



## Aris_T (Mar 5, 2015)

Are the ghost notes on the snare? If so, were there originally or you just did it?
Either way,


----------



## toothbrush (Mar 5, 2015)

Aris_T said:


> Are the ghost notes on the snare? If so, were there originally or you just did it?



Honestly, I'm not sure if they're present on the original or not. Tomas usually implements them live (from what I've seen), and they helped me keep time while playing this song.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Aris_T (Mar 5, 2015)

toothbrush said:


> Tomas usually implements them live (from what I've seen), and they helped me keep time while playing this song.



I went back to my ALIVE DVD and noticed it too. Not sure if they're audible though. Great job! Post more!


----------



## toothbrush (Mar 5, 2015)

Aris_T said:


> Post more!



If I posted more than I already do, I'd probably get banned from the forum. Glad you enjoyed the cover though  I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 6, 2015)

toothbrush said:


> Chaosphere is a good CD


In other news water is wet.


----------



## Zulphur (Aug 13, 2015)

Awesome playing.


----------



## Vhyle (Aug 14, 2015)

Right on. Chaosphere is legit... love that album. I know a few songs from that album, on the drums. I should do a video cover myself, for the hell of it.

And yes, with this kind of stuff, ghost notes are extremely helpful. I do a lot of ghosting anyway, especially with the more complex rhythm work like Haake does.


----------

